# narrow gauge depots



## ET&WNCfan (Mar 1, 2013)

well I have canned my dream of an HO scale garden railroad and have decided to model (somewhat) the ET&WNC that ran from jhonson city TN to boone NC and i have discovered that nobody makes depots the look like the tweetsie's so I wanted to know if any of yall (A have a ET&WNC layout just so i can get an idea
(B know how and would be willing to explain how to scratch build cause lord know's I don't


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jack Verducci published a book on how to build structures for garden railroads a year or so back. It's available from *Amazon.* Jack covers a number of different building techniques and materials in there, so you should be able to get going on something without too much fuss. 

In terms of folks physically modeling the Tweetsie, I don't know that I've ever actually seen a garden railroad based on that railroad. I know folks have built models of some of the trains that they ran, but in terms of modeling the stations and industries, no one here or on the other forums I visit. Odd, given the ubiquity of the Bachmann 4-6-0; you'd think it would have generated some interest for modeling the railroad. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here's a link to some reference material.

The Tarheel Press - ALONG THE ET&WNC Vol. III: Depots[/b]

The following two links are to methods used by MLS member Peter Bunce to build his outdoor buildings, maybe they'll be of help.









Peter Bunce's - The ‘Buildings’ of Sycamore Creek Vol. I (PDF 10.98MB)[/b]

Peter Bunce's - The ‘Buildings’ of Sycamore Creek Vol. II (PDF 2.11MB)[/b]


----------



## ET&WNCfan (Mar 1, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## Larry S. (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey! Another Tweetsie fan.







Are you a member of the ET&WNC Historical Society?

Larry S.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

The two .pdf links do not work.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The links work. The PDFs are somehow corrupted and do not display in Reader.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ironton on 24 Dec 2013 06:29 AM 
The links work. The PDFs are somehow corrupted and do not display in Reader. The links stopped working because the two files were removed to recover space. I have re-uploaded both files so you can take a look and if desired may freely download a copy of them.

Peter Bunce's - The "Buildings" of Sycamore Creek Vol. I (PDF 10.98MB)[/b]

Peter Bunce's - The "Buildings" of Sycamore Creek Vol. II (PDF 2.11MB)[/b]


----------

